

How to Deploy your HTML5 App on StackMob (Part 1) - luckyday
http://www.stackmob.com/2012/02/tutorial-deploy-your-html5-app-on-stackmob-part-1/

======
aymeric
What does StackMob do? Looking at the website it looks like a web app creator?

~~~
ericktai
StackMob provides a platform for mobile apps which includes a
backend/datastore that's running for you in the cloud running behind a REST
API. Push messaging is also available, user authentication.. The things you
build for your backend infrastructure - except that it's already built. Just
start using the StackMob SDKs to help you take advantage of the services.

This particular component is part of our HTML5 offering - in particular how
you would host your HTML5 files on StackMob via GitHub. We provide a JS SDK
that enables your web app to access StackMob (datastore, push, etc). To
accomplish that, and to make sure that any browser can support it (and not
depend on implementation of CORS - cross origin - headers), we provide hosting
for your web apps so that there's no potential of cross-domain rejections. The
aim for that is to support as broad an audience for your app as possible - not
just the latest browsers that support CORS. It also helps answers security
concerns we had, as we didn't want your OAuth keys floating out there in your
JS source.

Just a quick snippet of what we do in programmatic terms. The following code
via the StackMob JS SDK saves your user object to StackMob servers.

var user = new Stackmob.User({ username: 'Chuck Norris', password: 'my fists',
age: 2000, weaponofchoice: 'nunchucks' }); user.create({ success:
function(model) { /* saved! */ } } ); //this fires of AJAX that saves your
user

We'll need to do a better job of encapsulating that in a digestable format for
news consumption, but I do hope that helps a bit!

~~~
ericktai
and to the other commenters point, we allow you to write custom server side
code as well - accessible via a REST API that you can extend with your code

------
foobarbazetc
So basically, web hosting?

